# Quitting smoking, need some encouragment!



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 16, 2012)

Wasn't sure if this was best to put under this thread but seemed apt. Anyhow, like the title says I'm quitting (attempt number four) and intend to make this one stick. I'm into day two so far without a smoke, this one without any nicotine what so ever (used the gum yesterday, but have felt ok without using it today).

So far so good, still have those cravings that last for a bit, but usually remembering the site of the poor vet at the VA quitting group talking and hardly being able to breathe when he did sets me back on course, along with my fervent want to not only improve my psoriasis (which is exacerbated by my smoking) but to get myself closer and closer to being ready in a few years (after college, maybe a bit earlier than that) to try to re-join the military for SOF selection.

Anyhow, since I consider all on here not only friends but brothers in arms, wanted to post this as a sort of "status update" as well as a place for helpful words of encouragement! Thanks to all on here! Semper Yut Yut!


----------



## Dame (May 17, 2012)

Good for you! Keep posting your progress.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Dame! Well day two, woke up and am starting to get over this lil bug I caught, though I'm doing surprisingly well with the nicotine withdrawl. Still have cravings once in awhile, and trouble sleeping the last two nights, but overall not too bad. Temper flare up's too but those are actually less frequent than I expected. Since I had a pretty good day without any nicotine substitute yesterday gonna go ahead and stick with that today, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Marauder06 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 17, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


>


 

lol, I know like most everyone else I've been given these images and told "smoking is gonna kill you, m'kay?" yet never let it phase me. seeing the vet's at the VA struggling to breathe after smoking for so many years combined with my wanting to kick my running/fitness into a new high gear helped push me to say "fuck smoking, I'm done".

also, starting to give yoga a try not only for it's relaxation but for the benefits it gives to you body on top of my gym routine.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 17, 2012)

I've never smoked, but that's an expensive habit, right?  I'm sure you can find better shit to spend your money on.  Or start an IRA or CD with all the $ you save from giving up the cancer sticks.  Plus you smell bad, no one really likes that.  
Best of luck.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 17, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I've never smoked, but that's an expensive habit, right? I'm sure you can find better shit to spend your money on. Or start an IRA or CD with all the $ you save from giving up the cancer sticks. Plus you smell bad, no one really likes that.
> Best of luck.


 
lol, my gf is a beauty and a personal training and smokes, never heard her complain about my smell 

yea it is a expensive habit, it's one of the reasons I'm quitting. so far into day two had some anger flare up's and cravings but not too bad, having the support of my sister who is visiting and of course friends on here deff helps! will keep all posted!


----------



## x SF med (May 17, 2012)

I have failed at quitting more times than I care to admit.  My best run was over 4 years, and i'm trying again - and again - and again...  until it sticks ...  

Just keep trying...  nicotine is one of the most addictive compunds in the world... 

signed,  a quitter who has not yet quit again


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 17, 2012)

Most folks have multiple quit attempts before one sticks, keep at it med, I'm gonna!


----------



## pardus (May 17, 2012)

Quit or I'll burn your balls off with a blowtorch. 

Encouraging enough? 

Stick with it!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 17, 2012)

pardus said:


> Quit or I'll burn your balls off with a blowtorch.
> 
> Encouraging enough?
> 
> Stick with it!


 
Well I prefer not be encouraged/threatened alone! Share some of that "love" with x SF med there! Misery loves company


----------



## pardus (May 17, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Well I prefer not be encouraged/threatened alone! Share some of that "love" with x SF med there! Misery loves company


 
Oh I'm going to get real creative with him, don't you worry!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 17, 2012)

pardus said:


> Oh I'm going to get real creative with him, don't you worry!


 
lol, you are all truly disturbed and evil individuals, hence why I feel right at home :)


----------



## x SF med (May 17, 2012)

pardus said:


> Oh I'm going to get real creative with him, don't you worry!


 
Be afraid...  I have input into your care packages...


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 17, 2012)

x SF med said:


> Be afraid... I have input into your care packages...


 
do you? pm me so I might "contribute" to them as well


----------



## QC (May 17, 2012)

Me? I'm into my 22nd year of not smoking. The cool thing is I can still light up a Cuban stogie every year of so and not get a hankering for a lung buster/coffin nail/gasper or any other slang name you can think of. My secret is to just stop. No patch, no cutting down no nuttin'. Cold turkey is it mate & I'm proud to say I used to be about a 30 a day man sometimes more. The medical benefits are well documented but on a personal level, food tastes better, beer tastes better you can breath again. Vile lung butter is expunged in such bizarre quantities you're sure some of it has bones in it.

The only down side is you will turn into an anti-smoking Nazi and be able to sniff a gasper at 50 paces and yell, "WHO THU FUCK IS SMOKING." It's something to look forward to as you see groups of smokers huddle in the rain near shop entrances, safe in the knowledge they're killing themselves slowly with a state sanctioned addiction.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 17, 2012)

Here is some motivation for you. This story is 100% true.

I've known "Thomas" (not his real name) since I was in the 8th grade. He and my father worked together and his family lived down the street from mine. His son and daughter and my sister and I all went to the same junior high and high schools. His son was my best friend and best man at my wedding, and I took his daughter to her senior prom. Our families have been close for decades. My parents moved away after I graduated from high school, but when I came back to town (which was often), I always had a meal and a place to spend the night.

Years later, I joined the organization and Thomas ended up being my deputy. We had a very close relationship both in the unit and in our personal lives. Thomas and his wife were our "emergency contacts" for our children, etc. The relationship that Thomas had with his wife was what I tried to pattern my own marriage after.

The problem was, Thomas had (probably still has) a several-packs-a-day smoking habit for as long as I have known him. His daughter called my wife a little while ago to tell us that Thomas is in the hospital and is going to die of cancer. It has progressed so far now that it probably only has a few weeks to live. I don't have to be a doctor to be 100% confident it is smoking-related.

Thomas is leaving his wife, his two children, five grandchildren, the organization he worked for for all these years, and all of the rest of us because he couldn't. stop. smoking. It took over his life and now it will kill him. Smoking doesn't kill everyone, but it is going to kill Thomas. In college I visited my paternal grandfather in the hospital days before he died of smoking-induced emphysema. It was terrible. My maternal grandfather, a non-smoker, lived another twenty + years and died at the age of 93.

I know it's not a rational thing, but I'm pissed off at Thomas for choosing cigarettes over all of us. Other than smoking, he kept himself in pretty good health and probably would have lived another 10, 15, 20 years. Now he's going to be gone.

Stop smoking. Do it now. Do it for yourself, for your family, for your unit... for everything that matters to you. Don't "try," don't do it later, quit right now. Throw away every cigarette you have and never buy another one. Be stronger than your addiction, and live to be there for the people who love you. I know it's not easy, but it can be done. What is more important to you?


----------



## pardus (May 17, 2012)

Good post Mara.

Troll, read it twice!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 18, 2012)

my thanks to all! end of day two of completely nicotine free, no patch, gum, pill, etc, just will power and pushing through! helps to have the support of folks on here truly! do keep up with the support (no threatening of burning my balls off please, once is enough lol) :)


----------



## QC (May 18, 2012)

Stick with mate, the first week may do ragged things to you psyche, but physically there may be some changes, your tongue may feel "fat" as your taste buds wake up again from being gassed etc.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 18, 2012)

QC said:


> Stick with mate, the first week may do ragged things to you psyche, but physically there may be some changes, your tongue may feel "fat" as your taste buds wake up again from being gassed etc.


 
so far it isn't too bad. I have noticed a deff improvement in taste, smell that's negligible as I'm still a bit clogged from the cold I'm getting over, and yes the craving are there but I try and focus on shit like cancer and emphysema to keep me not smoking.


----------



## Dame (May 18, 2012)

Good going JohnnyBoy. Hang in there.


----------



## CDG (May 18, 2012)

You can do this brother. Keep your eye on the 25m target. Maybe that's meal to meal, day to day, or whatever, but keep chugging along and one day you'll wake up and be through it.


----------



## QC (May 18, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> so far it isn't too bad. I have noticed a deff improvement in taste, smell that's negligible as I'm still a bit clogged from the cold I'm getting over, and yes the craving are there but I try and focus on shit like cancer and emphysema to keep me not smoking.


 
If you have flu all the more reason to quit JB.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 18, 2012)

QC said:


> If you have flu all the more reason to quit JB.


 
Wasn't the flu just a cold I got, almost past it, but it did help to get me past it. So into day three of quitting and still going strong. Cravings sometimes are strong but I push through em. I had a good number of beer's last night (to which I'll have to pay for next week in the gym lol) and was pleasantly surprised that I despite the strong cravings I have to smoke when I drink, was able to hold it off and not smoke. Here we go into day three, staying semper yut yut!


----------



## Muppet (May 18, 2012)

Johnny Boy: I just had a 64 y/o female that has COPD / Ephysema from smoking and needed to be intubated (breathing tube) inserted cause she could not breath w/o my help. She still smokes with oxygen and this a.m. awoke in severe distress / not responding to medications that I have. Unless you want a plastic inserting tube happy paramedic like myself hovering over you sticking a tube into you're trachea, STOP SMOKING BRO! It is a digusting habit and chics hate it also (well at least non-smoking chics). Oh, and the picture from Mara was a good reminder.

F.M.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 18, 2012)

You had to know there was going to be clip art associated with this thread...


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 18, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHA!!!! very nice marauder! thanks firemedic, things like that deff help to keep me clean! three days in without any nicotine what so ever, doing ok! sleep pattern is still shit due to the withdrawl but oh well, can sleep when I'm dead! other than that and the occasional cravings I'm doing good! no one else smokes here in the house so that helps, just gotta keep at it!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 18, 2012)

alright, well another day without any smokes done with! I'll admit today seemed like the worst so far, the cravings I had seemed the strongest and my temper flares were a bit more extreme, but can also chalk that up to lack of sleep as of late. Think I'll turn in early and TRY and sleep soundly through the night. Am keeping the faith and keeping my body clean of the smokes! Looking at the crap I'm starting to cough up does help me say "oh fuck doing that shit again"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 18, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Wasn't the flu just a cold I got, almost past it, but it did help to get me past it. So into day three of quitting and still going strong. Cravings sometimes are strong but I push through em. I had a good number of beer's last night (to which I'll have to pay for next week in the gym lol) and was pleasantly surprised that I despite the strong cravings I have to smoke when I drink, was able to hold it off and not smoke. Here we go into day three, staying semper yut yut!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 18, 2012)

Appreciated Red. Actually I've been drinking almost every night this week (end of semester fun not a habit lol) and honestly haven't had a problem with not smoking and drinking, but I do appreciate it. Have been pounding the liquids, and trust me I'm deff committed to quitting this time (it's my 4th attempt).


----------



## QC (May 19, 2012)

F.M. Smoking with oxygen...What a champ! It's a wonder she didn't blow herself up! (fucks sake)


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 19, 2012)

Well all, another day brightens, another fight against the withdrawl begins! Actually got a good, full nights sleep so not feeling so drag ass today. Had probably the worst cravings I've yet had yesterday but beat em back! Gonna keep myself busy today with some good reading and also some trigger time at the range! Been awhile since I fired off some rounds, so could use the distraction and practice! Thanks again to all for the support!


----------



## Chopstick (May 19, 2012)

Johnnyboy, I just saw this thread.  There is some excellent advice given for sure.  I am an antismoking zealot.  Why?  Was I a smoker?  No.  Never.  I just really hate the smell and smoke drives me crazy.  Also, Ive been taking care of mother for the past 10 years or so.  She has COPD and Emphysema from a lifetime of smoking.  She is on O2 24/7 and is currently on 10 liters, which is ridiculous.  She basically cant do anything or go anywhere.  10 liters per min O2 doesnt last too long with the portable tanks and yours truly has to lug them around if/when I do get her out of the house.  I do everything for her.  Shopping, laundry cleaning..everything.  If you get the craving come on over and spend the day with me at her house.  You will see your future and its not pleasant. 
Stick to your plan.  See your doc for an Rx for Chantix if you need to.  Join a smoking cessation program if you need to.  Many hospitals and the American Cancer Society offer them.   Nicotine is more addictive than heroin. It isnt easy beating that addiction for sure but keep after it as noted above.  Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Polar Bear (May 19, 2012)

Marines pole smokers


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 19, 2012)

Well sadly the range I was gonna rifle shoot at just got bought and became a private range, and the indoor pistol range here in town was closed till later this afternoon to the public so.....crap. Guess I'll pistol shoot tomorrow, but still, dunno what I'm gonna do about future rifle shooting being as that was the only one close by. Sigh....not sure how else to go about venting some pent up rage


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 19, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Well sadly the range I was gonna rifle shoot at just got bought and became a private range, and the indoor pistol range here in town was closed till later this afternoon to the public so.....crap. Guess I'll pistol shoot tomorrow, but still, dunno what I'm gonna do about future rifle shooting being as that was the only one close by. Sigh....not sure how else to go about venting some pent up rage


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 19, 2012)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Know anyone personally who has stopped smoking, and has some time under his/her belt? Might be a good resource for questions such as this.
> 
> RF 1


 
My sister is staying with me here at my grandfathers for a few weeks, she quit cold turkey too and has been helping. I try and keep busy with some Battlefield 3 (which sometimes does spike my rage meter lol), reading, and such, just keeping my mind off the smokes!


----------



## Dame (May 19, 2012)

redtube?


----------



## CDG (May 19, 2012)

Dame said:


> redtube?


 
LMAO!   I like your style lady.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 19, 2012)

Dame said:


> redtube?


 
xvideos is the best one I've found, even when I'm not fighting a nicotine craving lol!


----------



## CDG (May 19, 2012)

You should check out extremetube.  Or so I've heard. :-"


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 19, 2012)

Mental note(s) to self.
Who knew quitting smoking could be so...informative.


----------



## Dame (May 19, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> xvideos is the best one I've found, even when I'm not fighting a nicotine craving lol!





CDG said:


> You should check out extremetube. Or so I've heard. :-"


 
CDG, I've heard that too. Ummm, you know, somewhere.


----------



## CDG (May 19, 2012)

Dame said:


> CDG, I've heard that too. Ummm, you know, somewhere.


 
I wish I could like a post more than once.


----------



## is friday (May 19, 2012)

CDG said:


> I wish I could like a post more than once.


I hate all of you for making me have to clear my web search history.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 19, 2012)

CDG said:


> You should check out extremetube. Or so I've heard. :-"


 
oh trust me, I have. honestly was a bit disappointed. thankfully there is always r/gonewild on redditt


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 19, 2012)

is friday said:


> I hate all of you for making me have to clear my web search history.


 
why clear it?!? not like the NSA are watching you......are they?!?


----------



## QC (May 20, 2012)

, well of course they are! Moving along...JB, you may find that as you stop your long gun shooting may improve vis a vis breathing.


----------



## fox1371 (May 20, 2012)

I'm a smoker as well...trying to find the strength to make the decision to quit.  Unfortunately I enjoy it too much at the moment. 

On a positive note.  My grandmother quit cold turkey after 65 years of smoking a pack a day.  Her doctor told her she was having some health issues that pertained to her smoking and she quit.  One of the most impressive things that I have ever seen to this day.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 20, 2012)

QC said:


> , well of course they are! Moving along...JB, you may find that as you stop your long gun shooting may improve vis a vis breathing.


 
well as much as I wish I could find that out now, the only close outdoor rifle range got bought for private use by I can only surmise to be a greedy, arrogant fucker, so I'm gonna be limited to either pistol indoor here in the city or some "shooting spots" outside town, barring the county law doesn't get us....and I live in Lubbock TX not hooterville bumfuck U.S. before any of the jokes start so.....


----------



## Dame (May 20, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> well as much as I wish I could find that out now, the only close outdoor rifle range got bought for private use by I can only surmise to be a greedy, arrogant fucker, so I'm gonna be limited to either pistol indoor here in the city or some "shooting spots" outside town, barring the county law doesn't get us....and I live in Lubbock TX not hooterville bumfuck U.S. before any of the jokes start so.....


Time to make friends with the greedy arrogant fucker. 
And ok, whatever you say re:Lubbock. (Vegas is too damn small for my taste.)


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 20, 2012)

Vegas?!? you guys have a awesome indoor range where you can blast a full auto AK and tommy gun right off the strip!


----------



## Dame (May 20, 2012)

Oh the shooting ranges are great here. I just mean it's kind of a small town feel. I'm used to massive cities.


----------



## pardus (May 20, 2012)

is friday said:


> I hate all of you for making me have to clear my web search history.


 

XXXXXXXX

edited by pardus because that site failed to do what it should do.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 20, 2012)

Hey all! So five days in and so far so good! despite the known link, didn't really have too many cravings last night when drinking, and cravings in general have gone down. Temper can still flare up at times but that's to be expected for the next few weeks going through the withdrawl. Gonna be back into the gym starting tomorrow, sure I'll be sucking wind at first with my lungs getting adjusted to clean air and not being clogged with crap, we shall see! Thanks again to all on here for the support!


----------



## Polar Bear (May 20, 2012)

Way to go, watch the movie Cold Turkey


----------



## Gypsy (May 20, 2012)

QC said:


> The only down side is you will turn into an anti-smoking Nazi and be able to sniff a gasper at 50 paces and yell, "WHO THU FUCK IS SMOKING."


 
I so can smell it across a parking lot.  It's actually disgusting.

JohnnyBoy keep at it.  I quit cold turkey 4+ years ago.  Well, you know...because I was in the hospital.  Because I had a freaking HEART ATTACK.  So just keep focused and know your health is way better than a smoke.


----------



## Gypsy (May 20, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Hey all! So five days in and so far so good! despite the known link, didn't really have too many cravings last night when drinking, and cravings in general have gone down. Temper can still flare up at times but that's to be expected for the next few weeks going through the withdrawl. Gonna be back into the gym starting tomorrow, sure I'll be sucking wind at first with my lungs getting adjusted to clean air and not being clogged with crap, we shall see! Thanks again to all on here for the support!


 
Good for you.  The nicotine leaves your body after 72 hours...so this is all mental from here on out.  JUST DO IT!  (the quitting part not the smoking part.  )


----------



## QC (May 21, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Hey all! So five days in and so far so good! despite the known link, didn't really have too many cravings last night when drinking, and cravings in general have gone down. Temper can still flare up at times but that's to be expected for the next few weeks going through the withdrawl. Gonna be back into the gym starting tomorrow, sure I'll be sucking wind at first with my lungs getting adjusted to clean air and not being clogged with crap, we shall see! Thanks again to all on here for the support!


 
Smokin'...

good mate, keep at it & you'll find your lungs are a bit bigger than you thought


----------



## Chopstick (May 21, 2012)

Just spend another evening in the ER with my mom.  COPD exacerbation..again.  Just a reminder of the "dont let this happen to you" thing.  Keep at it JohnnyBoy!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 21, 2012)

Officially the start of week #2 JB?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 21, 2012)

QC said:


> Smokin'...
> 
> good mate, keep at it & you'll find your lungs are a bit bigger than you thought


 
will do! eager to hit the gym today and find out how I am in that area of my life now that I'm smoke free!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 21, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Officially the start of week #2 JB?


 
I started quitting tuesday last week so tomorrow will be official start of week 2


----------



## Marauder06 (May 21, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> I started quitting tuesday   I quit forever, never to smoke again because I care about my family, friends, and self more than I care to be addicted for life to a nasty, disgusting, expensive, and fatal drug Tuesday of last week so tomorrow will be official start of week 2


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 21, 2012)

Well....what he said, lol!


----------



## Dame (May 21, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> > _I started quitting tuesda__y __I quit forever, never to smoke again because I care about my family, friends, and self more than I care to be addicted for life to a nasty, disgusting, expensive, and fatal drug Tuesday o__f last week so tomorrow will be official start of week 2_


 
Add to this, "And if I leave my wife and children due to a disease I brought on myself, when I knew how to prevent it, Dame will hunt me down like an Iraqi wild dog in the afterlife.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 22, 2012)

Dame said:


> Add to this, "And if I leave my wife and children due to a disease I brought on myself, when I knew how to prevent it, Dame will hunt me down like an Iraqi wild dog in the afterlife.


 
Well right now I just have a gf and she smokes, trying to get her to quit also, and I have NO intention of having kids, EVER. If anything I do this for my own personal well being and sense of discipline, but of course the thoughts of loved ones do have their role in it all


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 22, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Well right now I just have a gf and she smokes, trying to get her to quit also, and I have NO intention of having kinds, EVER. If anything I do this for my own personal well being and sense of discipline, but of course the thoughts of loved ones do have their role in it all


 
You know you're now going to accidentally impregnate some highly fertile woman who's going to have like 9 kids, right?  All girls too...  
They'll be the loves of your life!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 22, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> You know you're now going to accidentally impregnate some highly fertile woman who's going to have like 9 kids, right? All girls too...
> They'll be the loves of your life!


 
If that happens I'll put a shotgun in my mouth and pull the trigger with my toes


----------



## Ravage (May 23, 2012)

Smoking makes your penis smaller....


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 23, 2012)

LIES! ALL LIES!!!!

LOL! Well over a week now without a smoke, don't really have super hard cravings, and my spikes in anger have gone down a good bit. Gym time seems to be improving too (aside from this constant chronic pain in my wrist that keeps me from lifting, getting it checked at the VA tomorrow). Almost had a cave in moment when I took my dog in for bump on his chest and it turns out to be a tumor. He's getting it removed and we'll find out if it's malignant or not, it looks good but gave me a scare. Still, stayed strong, decided I didn't wanna get any tumors, and remain smoke free. Now just gotta get the coffee here to wake my ass up lol! Thanks again all!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 23, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> (aside from this *constant chronic pain in my wrist* that keeps me from lifting, getting it checked at the VA tomorrow)


 
Jerking off until your wrist is sore is better than picking up a cigarette.  We're not here to judge, just to help.


----------



## pardus (May 23, 2012)

Male dog? Neutered? lump is up on the chest near the surface/skin? Easy to move around an kinda soft and fatty feeeling?


----------



## pardus (May 23, 2012)

Male dog? Neutered? lump is up on the chest near the surface/skin? Easy to move around an kinda soft and fatty feeling?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 23, 2012)

pardus said:


> Male dog? Neutered? lump is up on the chest near the surface/skin? Easy to move around an kinda soft and fatty feeeling?


 
Right on all of em. They did the tests already, confirmed it's a tumor. Once it's removed they'll send it off to get tested. If it's a class 1-2 then he's all good, class 3-4 and it's cancer.


----------



## pardus (May 23, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Right on all of em. They did the tests already, confirmed it's a tumor. Once it's removed they'll send it off to get tested. If it's a class 1-2 then he's all good, class 3-4 and it's cancer.


 

If you would like you can PM me with details of the case


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 23, 2012)

PM inbound Pardus, and your concern is appreciated regardless!


----------



## pardus (May 23, 2012)

This doesn't mean I don't hate you.

I hate all of you.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 23, 2012)

pardus said:


> This doesn't mean I don't hate you.
> 
> I hate all of you.


 


Marauder06 said:


> Usually, sarcasm on the site is accompanied by -->  Example: "Sure, Pardus isn't a wanker. "


 
The feeling is mutual.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 23, 2012)

The guy I mentioned, Thomas?  Yeah, he's dead now.  He died this afternoon, before I could make it from the Fayetteville airport to his house downtown.  His wife?  Never smoked, still alive & healthy.  All of his old military friends that came by today to express condolences?  Non-smokers, still kicking.  Thomas?  Hopelessly addicted to tobacco, smoked several packs a day for the whole time I knew him (since grade school), he's gone now.  Wife without a husband, children without a father, grandchildren with one less grandparent, one less friend for the rest of us.  Why?  Cigarettes.

Stop fucking smoking.


----------



## pardus (May 23, 2012)

Sorry mate...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 24, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, Sir.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 24, 2012)

Condolences Marauder, and yes I most certainly have. I figure my need for support is good and done with, so if I can what I'd like to do is possibly keep this thread going for ANYONE else wishing to quit smoking and needing the support/encouragement. I did it for a variety of reasons, including wanting to become better athletically so I can (one day) re-join the military and go SOF. What reasons others might have is their own, but if they wanna post em and get the encouragement that I received, I say good on em!


----------



## Gypsy (May 24, 2012)

I'm sorry you didn't get to see Thomas before he died.  RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 24, 2012)

Mara, I am so sorry to hear about Thomas.  Not being able to say goodbye is the hardest part, especially when you were so damned close to getting there.  Prayers out to you, Thomas's family and friends.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Thomas' real name is (was) Michael Thomas Warnock, Sr.  I used his middle name here on the site as kind of a PERSEC thing, now that he's gone  I feel comfortable using his real name.  

Mike was career Army intel, served in a number of units including Delta and JSOC.  I think he had a total of 40+ years of uniformed and civilian service.  When he died he was a civilian employee of JSOC.  Veteran of Somalia and many trips to Afghanistan.  All around great guy, beloved by all.  His obituary will probably make the Fayetteville paper tomorrow morning.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 25, 2012)

This thread has inspired me to give up the shit also.


----------



## pardus (May 25, 2012)

pardus said:


> www.hidemyass.com ;)


 

DON'T USE THIS SITE!

It doesn't work while deployed. "Someone" :-" just got pinged by sniperhill for accessing a site that "possibly" breached GO1. 

Ive been assured that Spotflux.com is secure. So far so good!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 25, 2012)

Deathy McDeath , keep us updated as well.  
And good on ya!!


----------



## Dame (May 25, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> This thread has inspired me to give up the shit also.


Starting when?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 25, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> This thread has inspired me to give up the shit also.


----------



## Gypsy (May 25, 2012)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Really! Good on ya. Chantix does work, should you be thinking of going in that direction. It really does decrease the "rewards" of smoking; plus ya get to smoke for a while on the stuff. Keep us posted.
> 
> RF 1


 
OMG after seeing the commercial with the possible side effects for Chantix I'd personally never take it. 

Good luck Deathy McDeath!


----------



## Marauder06 (May 25, 2012)

Gypsy said:


> OMG after seeing the commercial with the possible side effects for Chantix I'd personally never take it.


 


> Constipation; gas; headache; increased appetite; nausea; stomach upset; taste changes; trouble sleeping; vivid, strange, or unusual dreams; vomiting.


 
What?  That's not so bad.  ​ 
Oh wait,​ 


> Severe allergic reactions (rash; hives; itching; difficulty breathing; tightness in the chest; swelling of the mouth, face, lips, throat, or tongue; unusual hoarseness); behavior changes; chest pain; fainting; fast, slow, or irregular heartbeat; hallucinations; memory loss; new or worsening mental or mood problems (eg, aggression, agitation, anger, anxiety, depression, nervousness, thoughts of hurting other people); persistent trouble sleeping; red, swollen, blistered, or peeling skin; seizures; severe or persistent nausea; suicidal thoughts or actions; vision changes.


 
Chantrix:  all of the side effects of a heroin addiction, with none of the buzz.​ 
http://www.drugs.com/sfx/chantix-side-effects.html

Still better than smoking.​


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 25, 2012)

Gypsy said:


> OMG after seeing the commercial with the possible side effects for Chantix I'd personally never take it.
> 
> Good luck Deathy McDeath!


The side effects are real, and should be something to look for. You will need an Rx from your doc. This is where you look at the risk benefit ratio of the medicine. I know of none who have noticed any side effects. I took the stuff myself many years ago and had no problems; listen to nothing the


----------



## Crusader74 (May 25, 2012)

A lot of yee know my view on smokes....Sorry to hear the bad news about your Friend Marauder06....

To me smoking is an archaic notion that should be banned full stop everywhere. Its purpose baffles me.


----------



## CDG (May 25, 2012)

An ex-GF of mine started taking Chantix to stop smoking.  That shit turned her damn near psychotic.  Severe mood swings from euphoria to rage, clinical depression, and she couldn't sleep for shit thanks to the nightmares.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 25, 2012)

CDG said:


> An ex-GF of mine started taking Chantix to stop smoking. That shit turned her damn near psychotic. Severe mood swings from euphoria to rage, clinical depression, and she couldn't sleep for shit thanks to the nightmares.


 
Sounds like "normal" female behavior to me...


----------



## CDG (May 25, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Sounds like "normal" female behavior to me...


 
Lol.  True!  I should have added the caveat of "outside the normal female range".


----------



## Salt USMC (May 25, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Deathy McDeath , keep us updated as well.
> And good on ya!!


 
Thanks folks.  Im not using Chantix or anything.  Im going to switch to Snus for a while to break the cycle of habits I've got associated with smoking (In the morning, after lunch, after PT, etc).  Then just start using fewer and fewer.  Hopefully I'll start to reap the benefits of increased lung function soon enough


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 26, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Thanks folks. Im not using Chantix or anything. Im going to switch to Snus for a while to break the cycle of habits I've got associated with smoking (In the morning, after lunch, after PT, etc). Then just start using fewer and fewer. Hopefully I'll start to reap the benefits of increased lung function soon enough


 
I'd suggest the route I took, which is (and this was some helpful advice from the quit meetings at the VA) switch to a lower level nicotine brand of cig first to start weaning ur body down to having a lower amount of it in your system and go from there. I switched from lights to ultra lights but kept the pack a day habit and slowly got my body used to having less nicotine in it. When quit day came I used the nicotine gum ( VA wouldn't give me chantix) for about a day, then next day I felt good enough in the morning to just go cold turkey the rest of the time, and here I am smoke free! Was drinking with my sister good last night and here in TX you can smoke in bars so the temptation was hitting hard but I resisted :)

I'd been on chantix before and aside from weird dreams never had any bad side effects. Only thing I was on that had bad side effects was some anti-depressant that they gave me cause they found it also helped in quitting smoking. My mood swings were like a roller coaster, I stopped that shit fast! Never have or will be a fan of mood stabilizers for any reason what so ever! Glad this helped inspire you Deathy! We're all here for ya!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 26, 2012)

Oh, also Deathy, if you use something like patch or gum, follow the directions and continue with it, don't do it one day and just quit. I know that's what I did and it worked for me but generally you wanna follow through with what the directions say. If you wanna go cold turkey that's awesome and it'll get the drug out of your system fast but the withdrawal is gonna suck no lie.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 27, 2012)

Yeah man, I "quit" for around 3 years in 2008, but started back up again last year.  The withdrawls sucked but using the gum helped a lot.

Currently on 3 days of no smoking.  Only using 3 pieces of the Snus stuff daily.  Going to move down to 2 today.


----------



## Chopstick (May 27, 2012)

Keep after it, Deathy!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 27, 2012)

Keep going Deathy!


----------



## Dame (May 27, 2012)

Awesome! We're all pulling for you.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 28, 2012)

Moved down to just one piece today.  Feeling fine, cravings arent too bad.  Im starting to get my smell back, and its strange how much you can smell cigarettes when they're smoked around you and you havent smoked for a while.  Its a strange feeling indeed.

Going to go completely tobacco-free tomorrow.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Dame (May 28, 2012)

Wishing you luck, fortitude, and the knowledge that those who love you appreciate your decision.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 28, 2012)

Keep up the good work Deathy McDeath.
JohnnyBoyUSMC , how's your progress?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 28, 2012)

Still no smokes, keep feeling like ricky bobby "I dunno what to do with my hands" lol which has led to lots of gum, sunflower seeds and toothpicks to keep my hands/mouth busy (no "that's what she said" jokes), so doing good!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 28, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Still no smokes, keep feeling like ricky bobby "I dunno what to do with my hands" lol which has led to lots of gum, sunflower seeds and toothpicks to keep my hands/mouth busy (no "that's what she said" jokes), so doing good!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 28, 2012)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Careful with the tooth picks, I'd hate to see you catch "Dutch Elm Disease". Keep it up JohnnyBoy.
> 
> RF 1


 
LOL! Roger, will do!


----------



## Chopstick (May 28, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Still no smokes, keep feeling like ricky bobby "I dunno what to do with my hands" lol which has led to lots of gum, sunflower seeds and toothpicks to keep my hands/mouth busy (no "that's what she said" jokes), so doing good!


Does that also cover any"Boon's mom said/Cback's mom said" comments?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 29, 2012)

it covers all comments related to that!


----------



## Salt USMC (May 29, 2012)

Gum is the best.  The corps has a thing against chewing gum in uniform, so don't tell anyone 
Besides, its for a good cause!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 29, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Gum is the best. The corps has a thing against chewing gum in uniform, so don't tell anyone
> Besides, its for a good cause!


Just put your hands in your pockets.  They'll never notice the gum.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 29, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Gum is the best. The corps has a thing against chewing gum in uniform, so don't tell anyone
> Besides, its for a good cause!


 
The Corps also has a thing against hands in pockets even when it's cold, facial hair even when it's within reg's, hair that's long even when it's in reg's, moto run's that NO ONE except the SgtMaj and BC ever wanna do, finding a way to make a proud name like "devil dog" be related to nothing more than a ass chewing....ya know I could go on lol!


----------



## Gypsy (May 29, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Still no smokes, keep feeling like ricky bobby "I dunno what to do with my hands" lol which has led to lots of gum, sunflower seeds and toothpicks to keep my hands/mouth busy (no "that's what she said" jokes), so doing good!


 
Put a rubber band on your wrist and snap it as needed.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 30, 2012)

First day of no tobacco went fine.  Was on phone duty all day and didn't feel like killing anyone, so that's a positive.  Today I'm a little irritated, but I managed to do a 1 hour class with the ANA without hitting anyone with a clipboard, so thats a big step!  If day 3 goes well Im positive I can call this a wrap.


----------



## CDG (May 30, 2012)

Deathy McDeath, good work brother!  Keep it up!


----------



## Gypsy (May 30, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> First day of no tobacco went fine. Was on phone duty all day and didn't feel like killing anyone, so that's a positive. Today I'm a little irritated, but I managed to do a 1 hour class with the ANA without hitting anyone with a clipboard, so thats a big step! If day 3 goes well Im positive I can call this a wrap.


 
Nicotine actually is gone from your system in 72 hours.  Drinking a lot of water helps to flush it out.  After that, it's all mental. 

Good work, this is one time when it is good to quit.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 30, 2012)

Yea, it is gone out of your system within that time period, but your still something of a unpleasant person to be around for at least a good two weeks so just be prepared for that.


----------



## Chopstick (May 31, 2012)

A little incentive. This was a picture of my Mom when she was a charge nurse in the nursery around the mid 1950s. Note the no smoking sign. Apparently one could smoke in the hospital but not in the nursery. From what I understand this was taken before my Mom started smoking.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 1, 2012)

3 days of zero tobacco and I feel quite well.  Exercise is much easier these days and general well-being is increased!  Thanks for the help, guys


----------



## Dame (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't call it over yet. Come back and spill your guts about any cravings so we can all support you if day 5 turns into a bitch or something.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 1, 2012)

Well yesterday I was a little cranky so I ended up napping a bunch, but today I feel much less cranky and more energetic.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 1, 2012)

good work man!


----------



## dirtmover (Jun 1, 2012)

So I have decided to jump on the band wagon and quit tobacco as well.  I dip yes I am a female and I dip.  I started back in 2007 so only for about 5 years now.  I tried quiting before about a year ago and failed miserably when the PVTs got under my skin.  Well only 60 more days until I am done with being a DS so I am starting now.  Misery loves company so I am throwing my hat into the ring as well.


----------



## Dame (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome! You need to do this for YOU and those who love you.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 1, 2012)

Any chance we can STICKY this?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 1, 2012)

Naps help everything Deathy McDeath !!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 1, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Naps help everything Deathy McDeath !!


 
Agreed!  Now that Im an old man in Marine years (27) I have to take naps daily or risk being a grouch at dinner time.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 2, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> View attachment 6145
> A little incentive. This was a picture of my Mom when she was a charge nurse in the nursery around the mid 1950s. Note the no smoking sign. Apparently one could smoke in the hospital but not in the nursery. From what I understand this was taken before my Mom started smoking.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 2, 2012)

5 days of no tobacco at all   Not even feeling cravings any more!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 3, 2012)

Good work, everyone.  I know breaking one's tobacco addiction is difficult, but it can be done!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 4, 2012)

Good work Deathy!


----------



## CDG (Jun 4, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC and Deathy McDeath, how you guys doing with the quitting?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm at three weeks without one as of tomorrow, got my GF to start quitting while I was in NYC the past few days (hence my absence from the forum lately), and while I'm not a big fan of flying and had some of those "damn I need a smoke" moments after the flights, didn't give in, still going strong!


----------



## QC (Jun 4, 2012)

I was interested previously that your GF smoked. Getting her to quit is a real bonus for you in terms of secondary smoke as its also a killer. That's really good news, for both of you.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 4, 2012)

Good for all you guys and gals. I never smoked but know alot of providers that do and it's a bitch, as you know. Stay strong!

F.M.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 4, 2012)

QC said:


> I was interested previously that your GF smoked. Getting her to quit is a real bonus for you in terms of secondary smoke as its also a killer. That's really good news, for both of you.


 
It is good, and get's me points with her mom lol, but she lives in NYC and I live in TX so I really don't have to worry about 2nd hand smoke too often, though ur concern is appreciated!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 5, 2012)

CDG said:


> JohnnyBoyUSMC and Deathy McDeath, how you guys doing with the quitting?


 
Exactly one week of no tobacco.  Did a ruck last night and felt like lighting up afterwards, but then I thought "Man, all those folks on SS will yell at me if I do!  Better not..."

It helped that I dont have any cigarettes, or even lighters anymore.


----------



## QC (Jun 5, 2012)

Know the vibe Deathy. When I was a younger man I did a 20 miler, sat down and lit up after. I offered 2nd & 3rd place getters a smoke and they accepted. We all sat about feeling quite content about the whole thing. Be fucked I could do it now.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 5, 2012)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I can recall vending machines for smokes in military medical facilities well into the mid 1980's. RF 1


 
They were everywhere, restaurants...bars...casinos.  I worked in a very large company (over 800 people) and even they had a cig vending machine.


----------



## dirtmover (Jun 5, 2012)

Well today was an epic fail.  I was doing well today until one of my coworkers fucked the rest of us Drills over.  I was in a freaking rage because this guy almost screwed me over on my NCOER, and he cuts out if work all damn day and when he does show up he doesn't come out to the training site instead he goes to the office and fucking SLEEPS!!!!!!  The rest of us are sucking just as bad.  If he would at least give us the courtesy of telling us beforehand not much of a problem. But this sorry ass NCO does it all the time.  <end rage rant> 

In other words I have yet to come up with an effective coping mechanism when I am in danger of Hulking out.  If anyone has any suggestions I am all ears.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 5, 2012)

Yoga breathing, gum, nicotine gum, toothpicks are all a few suggestions that I'd be able to offer. Cold turkey isn't easy or fun man, trust me.


----------



## Dame (Jun 6, 2012)

dirtmover said:


> Well today was an epic fail. I was doing well today until one of my coworkers fucked the rest of us Drills over. I was in a freaking rage because this guy almost screwed me over on my NCOER, and he cuts out if work all damn day and when he does show up he doesn't come out to the training site instead he goes to the office and fucking SLEEPS!!!!!! The rest of us are sucking just as bad. If he would at least give us the courtesy of telling us beforehand not much of a problem. But this sorry ass NCO does it all the time. <end rage rant>
> 
> In other words I have yet to come up with an effective coping mechanism when I am in danger of Hulking out. If anyone has any suggestions I am all ears.


I used to go out to the garage and throw potatoes against the wall of a cabinet. Wonderful sound. Just pitch them as hard as you can. They don't fall apart or anything like a melon would. (If you can get range time, that feels good too.)


----------



## QC (Jun 6, 2012)

It's like the old song, pick yourself up, dust yourself off & start all over again. Just keep at it, you'll get there.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 6, 2012)

dirtmover said:


> Well today was an epic fail. I was doing well today until one of my coworkers fucked the rest of us Drills over. I was in a freaking rage because this guy almost screwed me over on my NCOER, and he cuts out if work all damn day and when he does


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 6, 2012)

dirtmover said:


> Well today was an epic fail. I was doing well today until one of my coworkers fucked the rest of us Drills over. I was in a freaking rage because this guy almost screwed me over on my NCOER, and he cuts out if work all damn day and when he does show up he doesn't come out to the training site instead he goes to the office and fucking SLEEPS!!!!!! The rest of us are sucking just as bad. If he would at least give us the courtesy of telling us beforehand not much of a problem. But this sorry ass NCO does it all the time. <end rage rant>
> 
> In other words I have yet to come up with an effective coping mechanism when I am in danger of Hulking out. If anyone has any suggestions I am all ears.


 
It happens, man.  I've "quit" probably 4 times now but I always end up smoking a little after a few months or a year or whatever.  Like everyone said, don't let the little setbacks get to you.


----------



## CDG (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol.... dirtmover, I think you need to make it more apparent that you are not a "man".  Or maybe some people just need to pay more attention to detail.


----------



## dirtmover (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah I should get an avatar one of these days.  Lol. Dame I threw a potato at the wall in the office yesterday....I was freaking awesome.  Today was pretty good was at the range and didn't have a pinch after lunch chow.  Also now that it is getting hotter I won't be dipping as much.  I realized that the only way I can be successful at this is to do it for myself...plus I have nice teeth and really would like to keep them that way.  Thanks for all of your support.


----------



## Dame (Jun 7, 2012)

dirtmover said:


> Yeah I should get an avatar one of these days. Lol. Dame I threw a potato at the wall in the office yesterday....I was freaking awesome. Today was pretty good was at the range and didn't have a pinch after lunch chow. Also now that it is getting hotter I won't be dipping as much. I realized that the only way I can be successful at this is to do it for myself...plus I have nice teeth and really would like to keep them that way. Thanks for all of your support.


ROFL. It really is a great way to completely pummel the hell out of something without either making a mess, or damaging anything. Throwing it into a metal supply cabinet standing against the wall will make a serious boom. (I recommend this at home so no one starts yelling "Incoming!" at work. Not that I would know or anything.) :-"

I'm really impressed with your determination. You WILL beat this.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 8, 2012)

dirtmover said:


> Yeah I should get an avatar one of these days. Lol. Dame I threw a potato at the wall in the office yesterday....I was freaking awesome. Today was pretty good was at the range and didn't have a pinch after lunch chow. Also now that it is getting hotter I won't be dipping as much. I realized that the only way I can be successful at this is to do it for myself...plus I have nice teeth and really would like to keep them that way. Thanks for all of your support.


 
Sorry for forgetting that you were a girl!  SA fail on my part.  But anyway, good on you for having the strength of will to take the plunge.  Besides all the obvious health bennies of not using tobacco, no guy likes a girl that dips!  Food for thought!


----------



## digrar (Jun 8, 2012)

Dad has just had a lung scan, emphysema, no tumours. He's about a week into no smoking, this is probably his 6th go at it, he'll be 60 later this year, if he can crack it this time we should have no worries celebrating his 70th.


----------



## QC (Jun 8, 2012)

Goodo mate, I hope it goes well for him.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 8, 2012)

digrar said:


> Dad has just had a lung scan, emphysema, no tumours. He's about a week into no smoking, this is probably his 6th go at it, he'll be 60 later this year, if he can crack it this time we should have no worries celebrating his 70th.


 
It's reminding myself of things like that, and also continually telling myself "long term benefits outweight short term satisfactions" that keep me from smoking again. About a month now without a smoke, woo!


----------



## CDG (Jun 8, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> It's reminding myself of things like that, and also continually telling myself "long term benefits outweight short term satisfactions" that keep me from smoking again. About a month now without a smoke, woo!


 
Great work!  Keep it up!


----------



## dirtmover (Jun 9, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Sorry for forgetting that you were a girl! SA fail on my part. But anyway, good on you for having the strength of will to take the plunge. Besides all the obvious health bennies of not using tobacco, no guy likes a girl that dips! Food for thought!


 

Well the guy I am dating now never had a problem with it...or atleast he hasn't voiced any problems with it.  LOL  Down to only one a day which was better then before when I was going through atleast a tin a day.  I just finished my last tin today and I am not going to buy another one.  I am going to do this.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 9, 2012)

dirtmover said:


> I just finished my last tin today and I am not going to buy another one. I am going to do this.


This is beyond awesome!  YES YOU CAN!  (oh wait did that sound too much like a campaign slogan??)
Keep at it, Dirtmover!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 10, 2012)

dirtmover said:


> Well the guy I am dating now never had a problem with it...or atleast he hasn't voiced any problems with it. LOL Down to only one a day which was better then before when I was going through atleast a tin a day. I just finished my last tin today and I am not going to buy another one. I am going to do this.


----------



## 25&5 (Jun 14, 2012)

You can do this.  I went "cold turkey" in November and only had two relapses before the New Year.  Haven't had any since, and just thinking about having chew or smoking makes me actually gag a little bit.  I still have a dream once or twice a month where I am chewing or smoking again, but waking up with guilt is keeping me on track.

Honestly, when things were hard and I was "fiendin'" for SOMETHING I would pray and ride it out.  I want to believe that my love for self and family is stronger than a nicotine addiction.  I am now addicted to Trident.  Quitting tobacco gave me the confidence to quit meat and auto-eroticism.

Keep going strong.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm amazed this thread I started is still going and am glad of it! Semper Yut Yut to those of you that have also taken the hard road to quit! I'm staying strong, the early ass college classes don't help curb my cravings but I haven't given in and don't intend to  :)


----------



## digrar (Jun 15, 2012)

I was talking to the old man today, he sounded very positive about quitting, which is not something I recall from previous attempts, he reckons it feels right this time. I don't know if his brain has picked up on the emphysema on a subconscious level or what, but he's not fighting it this time.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 16, 2012)

Today marks two weeks total of no tobacco at all!  I want to thank you guys for all the fine words of encouragement.  There's nothing like an internet forum to peer pressure you into doing something ;)


----------



## CDG (Jun 16, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Today marks two weeks total of no tobacco at all! I want to thank you guys for all the fine words of encouragement. There's nothing like an internet forum to peer pressure you into doing something ;)


 
Nice work dude!  Keep it up!


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 16, 2012)

Very good, Deathy!  Stay at it!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Today marks two weeks total of no tobacco at all! I want to thank you guys for all the fine words of encouragement. There's nothing like an internet forum to peer pressure you into doing something ;)


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 24, 2012)

Finished the pack this morning and felt like a real piece of shit.

I think quitting is a great idea especially after reading some of this thread.

Day 1 starts now @ 0939


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 24, 2012)

Good for you, Hate Ape!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm going to record the noise my room mate makes when he's "snoring".  At first I thought it was because he was sick, then I remembered he smokes, drinks, plays video games all day and is generally unhealthy.  His exhalation sounds labored almost to the point of being forced out.  Quite appalling.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 24, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I'm going to record the noise my room mate makes when he's "snoring". At first I thought it was because he was sick, then I remembered he smokes, drinks, plays video games all day and is generally unhealthy. His exhalation sounds labored almost to the point of being forced out. Quite appalling.


Pillow therapy.  :-"


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 24, 2012)

I cleaned the messages out of our answering machine this past weekend, except for the one that "Thomas" left for me when he was in the hospital.  In the message, he assured me he was fine, that everything was OK, etc.  In a week, he was dead.

All my other friends his age (he's significantly older than me) are still alive.  His wife is still alive.  All of his friends are still alive.  The difference between all of them and him?  He was addicted to cigarettes.

Stop using tobacco; live longer, live better.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 24, 2012)

The Hate Ape said:


> Finished the pack this morning and felt like a real piece of shit.
> 
> I think quitting is a great idea especially after reading some of this thread.
> 
> Day 1 starts now @ 0939


 
This sucks already


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 24, 2012)

The Hate Ape said:


> This sucks already


Emphysema, COPD, living on an oxygen tank and lung cancer suck MORE!  You can do it!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 24, 2012)

The Hate Ape said:


> This sucks already


NC is tobacco country, I grew up there.  Plenty of old timers wheeling around their O2 tanks with a carton of Newports in their scooter basket (no offense to any present company, family, et al).  
You don't want that to be you.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 25, 2012)

The Hate Ape said:


> Finished the pack this morning and felt like a real piece of shit.
> 
> I think quitting is a great idea especially after reading some of this thread.
> 
> Day 1 starts now @ 0939


 
I know the feeling man.  The end of this month will mark two months of no tobacco for me, and I have to say that its the greatest feeling.  Not waking up feeling like death, being able to run for more than 10 minutes without wheezing, and not having that foul smell that turns people off from you is just awesome.  Its hard, but the military taught you to be made of harder stuff than that.  Kick the pack and feel good knowing that you'll have that much more room in your pockets for useful stuff!


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 25, 2012)

like pizza rolls, I'm getting cravings like a pregnant woman.

I hope its a boy.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 27, 2012)

The Hate Ape said:


> like pizza rolls, I'm getting cravings like a pregnant woman.
> 
> I hope its a boy.


 
Hows it going?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm eating way too many pizza rolls, thats how its going.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 27, 2012)

The Hate Ape said:


> I'm eating way too many pizza rolls, thats how its going.


Keep it up!


----------



## Dame (Jul 27, 2012)

Hang in there! What you're doing is worth the hard work and misery now.








(Just think, in a few months you'll have that baby to hold.)


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 27, 2012)

Add a little PT in there to counteract the pizza rolls.  Perhaps you could go with some kind of sugarless gum to chew on if it comes down to just putting something in your mouth out of habit vs. actually needing to eat something?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah, chewing gum helped me out a lot.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 27, 2012)

The Hate Ape said:


> I'm eating way too many pizza rolls, thats how its going.


 
"Fat" is a lot easier to cure than "cancer."


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 30, 2012)

The Hate Ape said:


> I'm eating way too many pizza rolls, thats how its going.


Hate Ape?!  How are you doing?  Check in with this thread!


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm doing okay, I had one over the weekend after a few beers but I'm glad it didn't turn into "let me go buy a pack"

Up until I quit I was smoking over a pack and a half daily so I'd say I'm doing pretty damn good.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 30, 2012)

That is good, HA.  Just when you think of smoking think of me glaring at you.  Im really mean and scary because Im a witch and all.  Ask anyone!


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 30, 2012)

She has a newt fetish.  Trust me, you don't want to be party to the newt fetish.


----------



## racy roberts (Aug 1, 2012)

ADMIN Edit: No advertising allowed unless cleared by the staff. This was Not.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 1, 2012)

racy roberts  What is the source of your post?


----------



## Centermass (Aug 2, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> racy roberts What is the source of your post?


 
The staff.......:-"


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 2, 2012)

Centermass said:


> The staff.......:-"


 
lol


----------



## AWP (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm declaring her spam and treating her as such. Cheers.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 2, 2012)

I didnt know that Spam was big in Chicago.


----------



## Seanman122 (Aug 3, 2012)

I thought Sausage was the big thing in Chicago.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 3, 2012)

Seanman122 said:


> I thought Sausage was the big thing in Chicago.


 
Well... it's not Chick-Fil-A...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 7, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


>


 

A little cross-thread action?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 7, 2012)

Marauder06 started it.  

The Hate Ape , how the fuck is it going brother?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 7, 2012)

I had one here and there but I'm mostly off at this point. I don't even picture myself having a cigarette tomorrow as I haven't had one at all in about two days. I'm in a high pace course right now thats gonna last into December and the chief instructor is a Force guy who is pretty motivating, thus cigarettes don't cross my mind that often anymore.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 7, 2012)

Good news HA!


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 8, 2012)

Right on Apester.  It's better to smoke a course than it is to smoke cigarettes


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 13, 2012)

The Hate Ape said:


> I had one here and there but I'm mostly off at this point. I don't even picture myself having a cigarette tomorrow as I haven't had one at all in about two days. I'm in a high pace course right now thats gonna last into December and the chief instructor is a Force guy who is pretty motivating, thus cigarettes don't cross my mind that often anymore.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey, how are all you fuckers doing?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 30, 2012)

I started back up again. 

My mom lost her job and is ineligible for unemployment - she might lose her house (my own foresight). My wife hates her job - she is capable of a position that she has not been awarded, in turn due to favoritism/fraternization between the business owner and an incompetent co-worker but can't find any other jobs in our area worth jumping ship for - problem is she's getting upset to the point that I'm worried she'll do it and accept things for what they are. This would seriously stretch our current budget. (yes so I purchase a five dollar pack of cigarettes)


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 30, 2012)

Argh.  Sorry to hear about all that HA.


----------



## CDG (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Hate.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 31, 2012)

Damn dude, sorry about the bad news.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 1, 2012)

its all good fellas. thanks for the support


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 1, 2012)

Shit man, thats rough....

Skrewzloose, since you asked, I'm back from Afghanistan and have not had any for exactly 3 months today.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 1, 2012)

Good shit man!


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 2, 2012)

The Hate Ape said:


> I started back up again.
> 
> My mom lost her job and is ineligible for unemployment - she might lose her house (my own foresight). My wife hates her job - she is capable of a position that she has not been awarded, in turn due to favoritism/fraternization between the business owner and an incompetent co-worker but can't find any other jobs in our area worth jumping ship for - problem is she's getting upset to the point that I'm worried she'll do it and accept things for what they are. This would seriously stretch our current budget. (yes so I purchase a five dollar pack of cigarettes)


 
All that is bad stuff and I hope things improve for your family. Not sure what you can do for your mom, tell your wife to keep working and look for new employment, maybe she can hook up with a good headhunter who can market her skills to another firm. She is much more "employable" as an employed person vice an unemployed person...and hopefully she'll find something soon and can tell them to stick it.

All that said I'll be the hard ass and say smoking won't change any of what is going on...but will add to your budget and health woes.

Just do it, QUIT!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, Gypsy just said what I was thinking.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 12, 2012)

The Hate Ape said:


> I started back up again.
> 
> My mom lost her job and is ineligible for unemployment - she might lose her house (my own foresight). My wife hates her job - she is capable of a position that she has not been awarded, in turn due to favoritism/fraternization between the business owner and an incompetent co-worker but can't find any other jobs in our area worth jumping ship for - problem is she's getting upset to the point that I'm worried she'll do it and accept things for what they are. This would seriously stretch our current budget. (yes so I purchase a five dollar pack of cigarettes)


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 5, 2012)

December 1st was 7 months of no smoking.  It also marks the first time where I didn't do the typical "Smoke during deployment and quit afterward" cycle.  And really, I haven't had the inclination to smoke.  Even after biffing the SFRE the other day I didn't feel like starting up.


----------



## Dame (Dec 5, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> December 1st was 7 months of no smoking. It also marks the first time where I didn't do the typical "Smoke during deployment and quit afterward" cycle. And really, I haven't had the inclination to smoke. Even after biffing the SFRE the other day I didn't feel like starting up.


AWESOME! So good to hear.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 5, 2012)

Good shit Deathy!!


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 9, 2012)

BZ Deathy!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 9, 2012)

i


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 4, 2013)

Into day 3 of quitting, been using the patch to try and take the edge off and lessen the chances of traumatising my family with my snappy temper.  Can't stop eating, will definitely have to up the PT or else I'll get fat but I'm feeling pretty happy about quitting this time as opposed to the last time.  Plus I get to tell me missus she's a filthy smoker.


----------



## pardus (Jan 4, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Into day 3 of quitting, been using the patch to try and take the edge off and lessen the chances of traumatising my family with my snappy temper. Can't stop eating, will definitely have to up the PT or else I'll get fat but I'm feeling pretty happy about quitting this time as opposed to the last time. Plus I get to tell me missus she's a filthy smoker.


 
Good on you mate. Don't eat carbs.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 4, 2013)

Mac, keep it going, bud.  Think of it as selection.  Never quit.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 4, 2013)

Keep up the good work Mac_NZ!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Into day 3 of quitting, been using the patch to try and take the edge off and lessen the chances of traumatising my family with my snappy temper. Can't stop eating, will definitely have to up the PT or else I'll get fat but I'm feeling pretty happy about quitting this time as opposed to the last time. Plus I get to tell me missus she's a filthy smoker.


 
You're doing a good thing for yourself and your family.  If you have never seen someone die from a smoking-relating illness... it is not pretty.  I'm glad that's not going to be your fate.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you very much guys.  The encouragement from people I like and respect is a big thing.  I feel a bit jack now when I have seen this thread in the past and said nothing due to to the fact I felt guilty because I'm still smoking.

I am quitting due to purely selfish reasons, it costs too much and I want some shiny things like a new truck and to be able to buy my sons a new hot wheels car every time we go to the mall.  I don't want to be the dad who is grumpy because the budget is getting tight and 
I might not be able to get my nicotine fix, I know it sounds full on Cback white trash  but things have been that way sometimes and I wont let it happen again.  Hopefully my fiancée follows suit as she is already starting to feel rather poor as when she goes out for a smoke she gets the stink eye.

My entire family smokes and they all happen to be here staying right now so I am the social pariah, I did clock COD again though lol.  If i can make it through the familia I should be fine though

But seriously thanks, thanks a lot.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2013)

Self-interest is a legitimate motivator!  So is the profit motive.  Whatever it takes to quit.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 6, 2013)

Besides the suckiness of cravings, there are almost no downsides to quitting.
-Save money
-Become physically more fit
-Don't die of lung cancer (typically, there's always those "lucky" few)
-Stay warm by not going outside to light up!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 7, 2013)

Keep up the good work, Mac_NZ .  You have a lot of people here supporting your decision and wanting to see you succeed.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 7, 2013)

Cheers dude, still going strong.  I'm going to have shares in barley sugars before the week is out though.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 8, 2013)

I had to Google "barley sugars".    Keep up the good work, Mac!


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 8, 2013)

Keep it up Mac_NZ!! No smoking in the house, kick 'em all out!+


Five years smoke free as of 30 March 2013!


----------



## dirtmover (Jan 10, 2013)

I haven't posted here well because I have not kicked the habit yet.  I told myself that Iwould stop after the trail because then I wouldn't be as stressed.  Well I didn't and work its too easy to dip, almost everybody does it.  But I just finished my last can and won't be buying any more.  I am sick of acting like a little bitch and need to woman the fuck up.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 10, 2013)

Kick that can's ass.  You are no ones bitch!
Day #1, sister.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 11, 2013)

dirtmover said:


> and work its too easy to dip, almost everybody does it.


 
Ok I'll say it.  "If all your friends jumped off a bridge would you?" (Thanks Dad LOL)

Quit that shit! Dip is NASTY. You CAN do it!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 11, 2013)

dirtmover said:


> I haven't posted here well because I have not kicked the habit yet. I told myself that Iwould stop after the trail because then I wouldn't be as stressed. Well I didn't and work its too easy to dip, almost everybody does it. But I just finished my last can and won't be buying any more. I am sick of acting like a little bitch and need to woman the fuck up.


 
Best of luck to you and to NZ!! It can be done, even on the first or second try. If you are having trouble, develop a plan on the next go-round. The only real failure is when you stop trying.

RF 1


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jan 11, 2013)

dirtmover said:


> and need to woman the fuck up.


 We're behind ya!!!


----------



## Salt USMC (May 30, 2013)

Well folks, I realized about a week ago that I had an important anniversary coming up.  It has been agonizing waiting for the clock to tick over on this important day, but its finally arrived and I'm incredibly proud to post it:

One year of no tobacco.  One whole year.  No smokes, no dip, nothing at all.  I feel very accomplished!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 30, 2013)

Fucking awesome Deathy.


----------



## Crusader74 (May 30, 2013)

If not for you, quit for your Kids.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 30, 2013)

Congrats. It's an awesome feeling to see will power overcome compulsion.


----------



## RackMaster (May 30, 2013)

Awesome!  Congrats Deathy McDeath


----------



## Gypsy (May 30, 2013)

Well done Deathy! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 30, 2013)

Sigh....sadly I slipped back into smoking again for awhile, though these days I'm using e-cigs rather than annalog ones. Not uber great but at 1/1000 the carsonigens of actual cigs I get my nic fix, and way cheaper too. My running and over all PT have benefited from not smoking cig cig's. I know it would be best to completely quit overall, but I feel a man needs at least a few vices


----------



## SoldiersCreed (May 30, 2013)

You can do it!! Its been 3 months since my last cigarette...I quit cold turkey and its extremely difficult, but itll be worth while in the end. Stay with it

sic vis pacem para bellum


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 1, 2013)

SoldiersCreed said:


> You can do it!! Its been 3 months since my last cigarette...I quit cold turkey and its extremely difficult, but itll be worth while in the end. Stay with it
> 
> sic vis pacem para bellum


 

Cold turkey.  Did that 25 years ago.  Only way you could back then.  Glad I did.

LL


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 1, 2013)

My man! Keep the faith, Deathy McDeath . Its better on the other side.


----------



## ebiaihi (Jun 2, 2013)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Sigh....sadly I slipped back into smoking again for awhile, though these days I'm using e-cigs rather than annalog ones. Not uber great but at 1/1000 the carsonigens of actual cigs I get my nic fix, and way cheaper too. My running and over all PT have benefited from not smoking cig cig's. I know it would be best to completely quit overall, but I feel a man needs at least a few vices


 

My stepbrother's girlfriend has had a lot of success with using an e-cig. I think it's a good way to help with quitting, the act of smoking can form a strong habit. You don't get that with patches or pills, it just helps with the nicotine aspect of it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 2, 2013)

j


----------



## Salt USMC (May 1, 2014)

So it's been a while, but I figured I'd pop in say that it has been *two years* since I've touched a cigarette, as of today.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 2, 2014)

Well done mate, I'm at month 3 or some shit.


----------



## Chopstick (May 2, 2014)

Congrats to both of you gentlemen.  Your lungs thank you!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 2, 2014)

...as do those around you who abhor the smell.  
Good on ya!!


----------



## CQB (May 2, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> Well done mate, I'm at month 3 or some shit.


Food must be starting to taste better by now plus there's lung capacity you never knew you had.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 2, 2014)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Sigh....sadly I slipped back into smoking again for awhile, though these days I'm using e-cigs rather than annalog ones. Not uber great but at 1/1000 the carsonigens of actual cigs I get my nic fix, and way cheaper too. My running and over all PT have benefited from not smoking cig cig's. I know it would be best to completely quit overall, but I feel a man needs at least a few vices


Gay porn and Bourbon?


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 28, 2014)

Updates ladies n gents!!


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Dip free since July 9th. Tony Gywnn's death is what did it. 54 years baseball great taken by cancer of the salivary glands caused by a tin of dip a day habit. To hell with cancer. I'm not going to help it along.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 28, 2014)

I have been dip free since May 18 2013.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 28, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> Dip free since July 9th. Tony Gywnn's death is what did it. 54 years baseball great taken by cancer of the salivary glands caused by a tin of dip a day habit. To hell with cancer. I'm not going to help it along.



It is hard, stick with it.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 28, 2014)

I smoked for 30 years. Been off them 17. I still smoke...about 1 pack of Marlboro Lights a year. And that's when my bro comes down from Philly with his cigs and we get sh*tfaced for the Corps. I'm gonna feel like crap for the next week anyway, so I might as well have fun and not try to fight it.

But this how I quit. As stupid as it may sound, I imagined the addiction as a Beast living inside me. A beast that would do anything he could to get "fed". He'd lie, he'd plead, he'd cry, he'd threaten, and the only way to kill him was to starve him. And every urge and pang I felt during withdrawal, I just imagined, was the beast's pain, his death throes. It made me feel better to know I was killing him. And it worked.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 28, 2014)

Stopped smoking a few months back and never looked back. Cold turkey just woke up one day and was like. I'm done. Took a few days like that but it finally took...

Glad to hear the good news gents!


----------



## 0699 (Jul 28, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> Dip free since July 9th.


 
I quit smoking 9 January after 30 years.  Sucks.  I still want a cigarette about every 10 minutes.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 28, 2014)

0699 said:


> I quit smoking 9 January after 30 years.  Sucks.  I still want a cigarette about every 10 minutes.


Hate.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 28, 2014)

0699 said:


> I quit smoking 9 January after 30 years.  Sucks.  I still want a cigarette about every 10 minutes.



Hang in there!


----------



## Grunt (Jul 28, 2014)

0699 said:


> I quit smoking 9 January after 30 years.  Sucks.  I still want a cigarette about every 10 minutes.



Keep fighting the good fight. It is well worth it -- and in the end, your body will be all the better for it.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 28, 2014)

It's totally worth it folks. Chin up! It took me like 20 times of cold turkey then that one day the magic happened lol.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 28, 2014)

Also haven't drank in a couple months. I didn't even wanna bring that I bc I don't wanna get banned lol


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 29, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> Also haven't drank in a couple months. I didn't even wanna bring that I bc I don't wanna get banned lol



My liver posted a like, but my hate cancelled it. 

JK. Good job, dude.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 29, 2014)

0699 said:


> I quit smoking 9 January after 30 years.  Sucks.  I still want a cigarette about every 10 minutes.



Are you off the Champix yet?  I found it easier once I came off it to be honest, taking them every morning/night was just another reminder of what had changed in my life.  I can honestly say I'm a non smoker now, I can drink with smokers, talk to people smoking and not have the urge to try and scab one.  The drinking I thought was going to be my Achilles heel.

Hang in there bro, I can honestly say as a 20-30 a day smoker since I was 15 (35 now) that it gets so much better when your brain clicks.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> *Are you off the Champix yet*?  I found it easier once I came off it to be honest, taking them every morning/night was just another reminder of what had changed in my life.  I can honestly say I'm a non smoker now, I can drink with smokers, talk to people smoking and not have the urge to try and scab one.  The drinking I thought was going to be my Achilles heel.
> 
> Hang in there bro, I can honestly say as a 20-30 a day smoker since I was 15 (35 now) that it gets so much better when your brain clicks.


 
I stopped taking it in May.  I couldn't deal with the dreams anymore.  Honestly, I'm still highly pissed that I don't get to smoke anymore.  I'm dealing with it, but I find myself muttering "lucky bastard..." whenever I walk past someone smoking.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 29, 2014)

Hang in there mate, it will happen.  You're mind is just being stubborn and I suspect it is the source of flame you miss more than anything :troll:


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 16, 2015)

Received a phone call on Friday from the Nurse who did my assessment and got me started on Champix.  One year since I smoked my last cigarette and I haven't had another one since.  It definitely gets easier despite me not believing people who said that for years.


----------



## CQB (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice one cuz, anything that helps is worth it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Mac_NZ said:


> Received a phone call on Friday from the Nurse who did my assessment and got me started on Champix.  One year since I smoked my last cigarette and I haven't had another one since.  It definitely gets easier despite me not believing people who said that for years.


----------



## CQB (Feb 16, 2015)

I've thought about having a quick durry from time to time, but I know it would just make me sick, that pretty much keeps me smoke free. I can't even abide the smell of the smoke any more.


----------



## KillerManofLeisure (Mar 17, 2015)

You can do it. If you slide back, quit (again). You'll eventually break the cycle.

Good luck.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 19, 2015)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Wasn't sure if this was best to put under this thread but seemed apt. Anyhow, like the title says I'm quitting (attempt number four) and intend to make this one stick. I'm into day two so far without a smoke, this one without any nicotine what so ever (used the gum yesterday, but have felt ok without using it today).
> 
> So far so good, still have those cravings that last for a bit, but usually remembering the site of the poor vet at the VA quitting group talking and hardly being able to breathe when he did sets me back on course, along with my fervent want to not only improve my psoriasis (which is exacerbated by my smoking) but to get myself closer and closer to being ready in a few years (after college, maybe a bit earlier than that) to try to re-join the military for SOF selection.
> 
> Anyhow, since I consider all on here not only friends but brothers in arms, wanted to post this as a sort of "status update" as well as a place for helpful words of encouragement! Thanks to all on here! Semper Yut Yut!




Stop smoking or I'll put you in the Camel Clutch.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 3, 2015)

I missed my anniversary!  Man, time really flies.

As of May 1st, I have gone three years without smoking a single cigarette.  I don't even have the temptation to smoke any more.  It feels pretty good! 

EDIT: Shiiiiiiiit, I just looked at my post history in here and it looks like JUNE is actually the 3 year mark.  Whatever, still counts!


----------



## Grunt (May 3, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I missed my anniversary!  Man, time really flies.
> 
> As of May 1st, I have gone three years without smoking a single cigarette.  I don't even have the temptation to smoke any more.  It feels pretty good!
> 
> EDIT: Shiiiiiiiit, I just looked at my post history in here and it looks like JUNE is actually the 3 year mark.  Whatever, still counts!



Congratulations on the accomplishment!

That is great news!


----------



## x SF med (May 4, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I missed my anniversary!  Man, time really flies.
> 
> As of May 1st, I have gone three years without smoking a single cigarette.  I don't even have the temptation to smoke any more.  It feels pretty good!
> 
> EDIT: Shiiiiiiiit, I just looked at my post history in here and it looks like JUNE is actually the 3 year mark.  Whatever, still counts!



We forgive you, everyone here knows Marines can't count.   Congrats!


----------



## TLDR20 (May 4, 2015)

It will be two years for me the 18th!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 4, 2015)

o


----------



## Grunt (May 4, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> It will be two years for me the 18th!



Outstanding accomplishment!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 5, 2015)

Have any of you (smoking) quitters taken up vaping? It has become extremely popular in my neck of the woods and just wondered if it extended much outside of the Military?


----------



## 0699 (May 5, 2015)

Not me.  I see a lot of people doing it, but I'm too close to the edge.  Wouldn't take much to push me over.

Plus, I think it's gay.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 5, 2015)

Keep up the great work.

Your lungs and body will be happy.

So will your kids.


----------



## CQB (May 5, 2015)

Well done mate! You're ready for cigars. I've not smoked for 25 years now, except for the bogan bint dragging on a Winnie Blue at work today. I was downwind  x 25 metres of this munchkin & yea verily it fuckingwell pissed me off. But cigars, well now, you can embibe and really enjoy it. As Churchill said, "A woman is a woman, but a good cigar is a smoke."


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 3, 2016)

Just doing my yearly check-in with this thread: June 1st was my fourth year without cigarettes.  That's an entire enlistment without smoking!

Ive probably quit for good, and that feels great.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Just doing my yearly check-in with this thread: June 1st was my fourth year without cigarettes.  That's an entire enlistment without smoking!


----------



## CQB (Jun 3, 2016)

Oddly enough I can still have a Cuban occasionally without feeling the pull of the other lung busters. Now in my 26th year without them. Keep it up!


----------



## metalmom (Jun 3, 2016)

Congrats and be proud Deathy.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 3, 2016)

CQB said:


> Oddly enough I can still have a Cuban occasionally without feeling the pull of the other lung busters. Now in my 26th year without them. Keep it up!


----------



## metalmom (Jun 3, 2016)

For all that made the leap to quit-I applaud you.Well done.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 5, 2016)

My wife used the patch and it work for her. One day she forgot to put one on and did't realize until about two days later.
She had to quit drinking to make it stick. I guess smoking and drinking go together.

Tricare covers the patch 100%

Note: once she started drinking again she picked it back up.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 5, 2016)

MichaelC said:


> My wife used the patch and it work for her. One day she forgot to put one on and did't realize until about two days later.
> She had to quit drinking to make it stick. I guess smoking and drinking go together.
> 
> Tricare covers the patch 100%


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 5, 2016)

She was good for about a year. Then one night out we had a couple of drinks and the next thing I know she is bumming one from the lady next to us. 

She just ordered the stage 1 patch and plans to try again.  

She can't drink and not smoke so she is putting down the beer which mean I have to put down the bourbon.

Whatever it takes to get her to quit


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 5, 2016)

MichaelC said:


> She was good for about a year. Then one night out we had a couple of drinks and the next thing I know she is bumming one from the lady next to us.
> 
> She just ordered the stage 1 patch and plans to try again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunz (Aug 5, 2016)

I've been bumming a few lately myself. At the VFW, the Marine Corps League, etc. So far it hasn't reawakened the Beast...but I'm watching it carefully because it's an insidious thing. :dead:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I've been bumming a few lately myself. At the VFW, the Marine Corps League, etc. So far it hasn't reawakened the Beast...but I'm watching it carefully because it's an insidious thing. :dead:


----------



## CQB (Aug 10, 2016)

I' m still leading, 26 years now.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 2, 2017)

Five years tobacco-free!  I don't miss it at all.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 2, 2017)

u


----------



## Topkick (Jun 2, 2017)

MichaelC said:


> I guess smoking and drinking go together



Ah, this still gets me every time. I never smoke without alcohol and have never been addicted, but as soon as you put a drink in my hand I want a smoke to go with it.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 8, 2017)

Topkick said:


> Ah, this still gets me every time. I never smoke without alcohol and have never been addicted, but as soon as you put a drink in my hand I want a smoke to go with it.



I believe that qualifies as addicted.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 8, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Well done!!
> 
> There are still days that I miss smoking, but had I not stopped when I did, I don't think I would be here today.
> 
> I look at the cigar thread and wish I could partake, but I've made that mistake before.



I haven't had a cigarette since November 10, 2010. I too still have cravings and think, I can have one and it won't hurt. I refuse to do it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 8, 2017)

?


----------



## Grunt (Jun 8, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> Five years tobacco-free!  I don't miss it at all.



That is outstanding, brother! Job well-done and your body thanks you!


----------



## Topkick (Jun 8, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The connection between smoking and alcohol intake is pretty direct. If you are smoking when you drink, the question is, do you drink alcohol every day?





NavyBuyer said:


> I believe that qualifies as addicted.



Can't really agree with NavyBuyer here. I have gone 2-3 weeks, even on one year combat tours, without a drink and didn't have the urge to smoke. I have also drank more than a few on a given night without smoking. Regardless, I agree that smoking when drinking alcohol is very enjoyable and tempting and would seem to be very challenging for a regular smoker to separate.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 8, 2017)

[Q


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 8, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Yeah, I have to come down on the side of @Topkick on this one. There are people who are social smokers, not unlike social drinkers, I wish I could have been a social smoker. I should find some time to look around for data regarding social smokers. Off the top of my head, I think the percentage of the population who are social users of tobacco is less than  1%. There are genetic links found with Alcoholics. The question then is, are there genetic links between social smokers?
> 
> There are volumes of research that have been done looking for genetic links with those who drink and become addicted to Alcohol (ETOH), and there are indeed genetic markers. The markers are found in post-mortem studies where access to enough brain tissue is available to see the markers. Alcoholics also process alcohol differently than nonalcoholics. Native Americans have a huge problem, again because of their hepatic processing of ETOH; they also have a higher rate of Gall Bladder Disease, but I am getting off track now. It would be really interesting to see if there is a genetic link with social smokers.



Data on social smoking numbers is lacking, though there are stats on prevalence.

"In the U.S., between 1996 and 2001, rates of nondaily smoking increased in 31 of the 50 states, going from 16% in 1997 to 19% in 1999, reaching 24% of current smokers in 2001.8 Probably because California has advanced tobacco-control policies that include smoke-free workplaces, homes, and public places, the prevalence of nondaily smokers increased from 26% of current smokers in 19928 to 28% in 2002 and to 30% in 2005."

*Social Smoking: Implications for Public Health, Clinical Practice, and Intervention Research*

Tobacco industry research is always far ahead of the science and med communities so they probably have the numbers.  Market forces would prevent publishing them, IMO.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 8, 2017)

DocIllinois said:


> Data on social smoking numbers is lacking, though there are stats on prevalence.
> 
> "In the U.S., between 1996 and 2001, rates of nondaily smoking increased in 31 of the 50 states, going from 16% in 1997 to 19% in 1999, reaching 24% of current smokers in 2001.8 Probably because California has advanced tobacco-control policies that include smoke-free workplaces, homes, and public places, the prevalence of nondaily smokers increased from 26% of current smokers in 19928 to 28% in 2002 and to 30% in 2005."


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 18, 2017)

Im right there with ya, Im trying to quit smoking. I don't even know why I do it, I hate the taste, it makes me feel sick, and I hate the smell of it, yet I continually do it and I feel like a giant dirtbag when I pt.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 18, 2017)

rhanzlikusaf said:


> Im right there with ya, Im trying to quit smoking. I don't even know why I do it, I hate the taste, it makes me feel sick, and I hate the smell of it, yet I continually do it and I feel like a giant dirtbag when I pt.



You can do it.  It sounds like it might be more of a habit than an addiction.  Find something else to occupy you fingers and your mind.  Toothpick... pen... cinnamon gum... cup of coffee... there are many things that are better, or at least a lot less harmful, than smoking.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 18, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> You can do it.  It sounds like it might be more of a habit than an addiction.  Find something else to occupy you fingers and your mind.  Toothpick... pen... cinnamon gum... cup of coffee... there are many things that are better, or at least a lot less harmful, than smoking.


Ill try the gum, ill have the benefit of fresh breath and clean teeth, thanks for the help.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 18, 2017)

I've never smoked (well, maybe two cigarettes, ever) but I've seen what it does to people.  Do what you have to do to quit.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 18, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


>


I love this place


----------



## CQB (Sep 19, 2017)

Just stop. All the other measures pale into insignificance next to will power. I've added to this thread over time, I know and the message is still the same, just stop. Don't be discouraged if you fall off the wagon, stop again. It took me five attempts and now haven't had a smoke for 27 years. You'll begin to taste food again, it's worth it mate.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 19, 2017)

0


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 19, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I've had patients who were absolute wimps who never made it to JV sports in high school and were henpecked as hell stop smoking. I've had average Joes stop smoking. I've had some really tough guys stop smoking.  I've also had lifelong smoking cessation failures across the entire patient spectrum as well. I was a smoker and it was for me more than habitual, the addiction to smoking has been well established over the decades so the habit idea is secondary. Because smoking is addicting not everyone will be able to stop.
> 
> Ther are many smoking cessation helpers out there. Chantix in my practice has had the best success rate. There are patches, gum, support groups and other steps to help along the way. The common denominator in success or failure is desire. If you are unable to stop smoking, the prime reason is most likely that you do not want to stop. That is where you have to start, do you really want to stop? If you are able to sit down a couple of times a day and write down the pluses and minuses of smoking, you may be on the track of stopping. I do not dismiss the "willpower" portion of stopping, the greater the will, the greater the chance.
> 
> ...



Thank you, your words of wisdom will be very helpful in the days to come.


----------



## EightEightFive (Nov 18, 2018)

Just some info I recently discovered that may help. My mom has been smoking for my entire existence, around 1/4 of a century. She recently got something along the lines of "Auricular Therapy" but instead of acupuncture it was some kind of electric shock. It's supposed to put you at around the day 5 mentality of quitting cold turkey. It has been about a week and she hasn't touched a cigarette. 

Here in the Midwest it cost about $120..... Might be something to look into if you are wanting to quit.

Cheers /885


----------



## J. (Nov 19, 2018)

Dipped for 7 years, just crossed my one month mark without it. Feels good. I only smoke cigarettes if I’m blitzed but that’s what I’m going to tackle next.


----------



## DocCallahan (Nov 19, 2018)

Everybody here is pulling for you to quit. 
There’s no bigger support group. Seriously. 
The personally stories on here will tug your heart strings. 

It’s not worth it, and you know it. So the only left is to face the mustard and swim through it. It’ll suck, you know. That’s why you do. It’s just another challenge. Too easy. Make it a mentality, ignore the pain or make it your motivation. 

You got this brother


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 19, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Here is some motivation for you. This story is 100% true.
> 
> I've known "Thomas" (not his real name) since I was in the 8th grade. He and my father worked together and his family lived down the street from mine. His son and daughter and my sister and I all went to the same junior high and high schools. His son was my best friend and best man at my wedding, and I took his daughter to her senior prom. Our families have been close for decades. My parents moved away after I graduated from high school, but when I came back to town (which was often), I always had a meal and a place to spend the night.
> 
> ...




Someone “liked” this post today so it came back up in my alerts.   The organization I referenced in the original post was JSOC.  Thomas worked with my father there when they were both in active duty.  He retired and stayed on there and was then my deputy when I came back to Bragg.  If he didn’t smoke, he would probably still be at JSOC, doing great things for the country.  

But he’s not, because he was addicted and it killed him.  

If you are reading this and you smoke, do WHATEVER IT TAKES to quit.  Dying from a smoking-related illness is painful, protracted, and ruinously expensive.


----------



## RoosterJ (Nov 19, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Someone “liked” this post today so it came back up in my alerts.   The organization I referenced in the original post was JSOC.  Thomas worked with my father there when they were both in active duty.  He retired and stayed on there and was then my deputy when I came back to Bragg.  If he didn’t smoke, he would probably still be at JSOC, doing great things for the country.
> 
> But he’s not, because he was addicted and it killed him.
> 
> If you are reading this and you smoke, do WHATEVER IT TAKES to quit.  Dying from a smoking-related illness is painful, protracted, and ruinously expensive.


@Marauder06, that was me that liked your post. While I am not personally a smoker, many of my family members were, and I can't say I have ever heard a more convincing story on why you should quit. You made the point crystal clear and made it so that it is relatable to anyone. I am glad you reposted, that way anyone just reading through this thread who smokes will hopefully see it.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 10, 2018)

I've been a quitter for more years than a bunch of y'all been alive. We didn't have options to assist us in quitting back then.  I found there were "habits" that I had to change to get the quitting to stick.

Now I'm watching someone slowly trying to wean off the smokes. Didn't realize how agonizing it is to be the one watching. 

Here's hoping it works!

LL


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 10, 2018)

Just passed 8 years cigarette free. Keep at it, those trying to quit.


----------



## pardus (Dec 17, 2018)

Working in the medical field I cannot tell you how fucking harmful and stupid smoking is. It is phisiology safer to be a heroin addict that it is to smoke cigarettes. 
It's like adding a drop of Agent Orange to every drink you consume. 
I see people die from this all the time, end stage, it's horrific. I'm sympathetic but I also think, "You did this to yourself, and you knew it!".
The same with fat fucks.


----------



## Gordus (Dec 18, 2018)

I would argue very notable-to extreme obesity is a greater bitch to general health than slowly committing suicide by accumulated tobacco residue. I've seen and know quite many old smokers who are still kicking, some better than the avarage non-smoker, and in contrast knew several people who unfortunatly had their life span reduced by all the consequences of obesity, sugar and binge eating. You cripple your spine and mobility at an early age. Had to fight it myself and still suffer for being a stupid boi back then. But that's just one observation from one person.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 18, 2018)

Abusing your body is not a good thing, the chemical processes in your brain are difficult to repattern and habits are hard to break.

Will power is key. Everyone's got will power, how else do we get out of bed and everything else we do? It's not easy, but it's possible.

LL


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 18, 2018)

It's an addiction. Even after 8 years I still get cravings. Me reading about smoking or talking about it always makes me want one.


----------



## 48over4000 (Jan 1, 2019)

It took me four attempts and the only thing that worked was cold turkey. I both smoked and dipped and found that salted sunflower seeds worked wonders. 

You got this shit.


----------



## 48over4000 (Jan 3, 2019)

J. said:


> Dipped for 7 years, just crossed my one month mark without it. Feels good. I only smoke cigarettes if I’m blitzed but that’s what I’m going to tackle next.


I found it harder to quit dipping. Smoked for 10 years and the only thing I ever crave is a pinch of Copenhagen.


----------



## 48over4000 (Jan 3, 2019)

@JohnnyBoyUSMC how are you doing?


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 12, 2019)

Dipping is a b&*ch to quit. Patches and gum...when my rolls are done, I'll try for "real". No cheat days this time.

I mean, I can't waste tins after all.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 2, 2019)

Little insight here from a forum newbie:

10/26/2017, when I was 17, my mom passed from Cancer. She was a heavy smoker, died at the age of 46. I was angry, she didn't put cigs down until it was too late. The day that I had my first kiss ever, was the day she was diagnosed with cancer. Less than a month later, she died.
Think about your kids, friends, family.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 26, 2019)

Well... it's official. I live with a quitter. My positive thinking means it's going to stay that way!  

LL


----------



## Bambi (Mar 26, 2019)

That quitter, is a winner. Most important decision regarding their health that they will ever make.


----------



## J. (Jul 20, 2019)

Over 6 months without smoking now, if you think you can’t do it, you can. Don’t quit quitting.


----------



## Hackney1993 (Sep 18, 2019)

Any tips to help with the cravings? I'm trying to Join the Army in December and I know if I don't before I ship out Basic will be a bitch for sure. I know it's pretty much 100% mental as well but, I would love if something you tried help cause ive put down all my old bad habits but cigarettes are for sure the hardest thing ive tried to quit.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 19, 2019)

Hackney1993 said:


> Any tips to help with the cravings? I'm trying to Join the Army in December and I know if I don't before I ship out Basic will be a bitch for sure. I know it's pretty much 100% mental as well but, I would love if something you tried help cause ive put down all my old bad habits but cigarettes are for sure the hardest thing ive tried to quit.


If you quit now it will be easier and the cravings won’t be there by the time your ready to ship. You’ll probably have a better run time aswell. I never had a smoking problem rather a social dipper that turned into a 1.5 can a day  addiction, but one thing that helped with my cravings was I realized there was a schedule for when I dipped. After meals, showers, after workouts and before going to work. Replace the tobacco with a mint until you get sick of mints, or turn into me and keep packs of mints in your center console. But I’d rather have fresh breath than no jaw. Good luck man, kicking my addiction was the worst (but best) thing I’ve done so far.


----------



## Hackney1993 (Sep 19, 2019)

Bambi said:


> If you quit now it will be easier and the cravings won’t be there by the time your ready to ship. You’ll probably have a better run time aswell. I never had a smoking problem rather a social dipper that turned into a 1.5 can a day  addiction, but one thing that helped with mgoy cravings was I realized there was a schedule for when I dipped. After meals, showers, after workouts and before going to work. Replace the tobacco with a mint until you get sick of mints, or turn into me and keep packs of mints in your center console. But I’d rather have fresh breath than no jaw. Good luck man, kicking my addiction was the worst (but best) thing I’ve done so far.


Thank you and Yeah Ive had my shares of addictions and none as been near as bad as quiting smoking. Im trying to join a gym by the end of the month and start running as much as possible. Besides just doing situps,pushups, an runtime. Is there anything you recommend doing to get my chest and core stronger?


----------



## Bambi (Sep 19, 2019)

Hackney1993 said:


> Thank you and Yeah Ive had my shares of addictions and none as been near as bad as quiting smoking. Im trying to join a gym by the end of the month and start running as much as possible. Besides just doing situps,pushups, an runtime. Is there anything you recommend doing to get my chest and core stronger?


I’m not an expert in fitness or anything but I would personally say keep it simple for now, pushups for chest and planks for core. No need for crazy workouts right off the bat.


----------



## Hackney1993 (Sep 19, 2019)

Bambi said:


> I’m not an expert in fitness or anything but I would personally say keep it simple for now, pushups for chest and planks for core. No need for crazy workouts right off the bat.


Okay thank you, definitely will have to keep you updated on the process and really do appreciate your help Bambi.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 19, 2019)

Hackney1993 said:


> Okay thank you, definitely will have to keep you updated on the process and really do appreciate your help Bambi.


No problem man, yeah definitely keep me updated.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 19, 2019)

72hrs chemical, lifetime mental.

Going on around 4 weeks. Life's presented some situations where a weaker me would have relapsed.

Fuck that shit.

I feel unbottled. The level of energy I have now is dangerous. Wish I could have done it sooner, but things lined up to where they are today for reasons, I guess.

Oh yeah, I started dipping in '98 once I got to Batt.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 19, 2019)

Ranger Psych said:


> 72hrs chemical, lifetime mental.
> 
> Going on around 4 weeks. Life's presented some situations where a weaker me would have relapsed.
> 
> ...



I'm trying my damndest to kick the dip. Used to be a tin a day, now down to a tin every 3-4 days. It was easier to give up caffeine. All tobacco free @Ranger Psych or still playing with the dip?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 19, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> I'm trying my damndest to kick the dip. Used to be a tin a day, now down to a tin every 3-4 days. It was easier to give up caffeine. All tobacco free @Ranger Psych or still playing with the dip?



Zip zilch. Straight cold turkey.

Was getting the new truck, massive amount of stressors, Was down to my last dip or two (or so I thought) and just said FUCK IT TODAYS THE DAY.  Dumped out the can, winged the fucker and everything related to tobacco into the woodline (hate me for littering, I could care less)

Was also sick, so rode the depressed desire for nicotine till I got better from that. Flat out stopped. Cheaper to buy gum than tobacco any day of the week and twice on sunday, except in singapore and fuck that place.

Bout 4 days later when I still "sure could use a dip" but had no driving desire beyond mental to have one, found the roll I was missing. Gave it away at a truckstop to someone. 

My energy level is up by about 150%.  It's honestly dangerous. Mentioned it on facebook, one of my buddies on there is older than me but was one of my minions as a TL in Alaska. Told him that they were lucky I was chewing then considering how amped I am now without it. 

Best hilarious analogy as to Dipping vs Clean? Vickers vs Pat Mac. I'm totally in the BLAZE OPS category now and it's not going away.  Sorta funny when I start doing my work in a quick/motivated manner compared to other people doing the same exact job.  I scare people and I like it.


----------



## GOTWA (Sep 19, 2019)

Ranger Psych said:


> Best hilarious analogy as to Dipping vs Clean? Vickers vs Pat Mac. I'm totally in the BLAZE OPS category now and it's not going away.  Sorta funny when I start doing my work in a quick/motivated manner compared to other people doing the same exact job.  I scare people and I like it.



KEEP IT HABITUAL!  ROCK 'N ROLL!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 3, 2020)

This thread is how I remember which day I quit.  However this year I missed it by a few days.  But that’s not terribly important because....

*Eight years!  Woo!  *Two enlistments of no smoking!


----------



## CQB (Jun 6, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> This thread is how I remember which day I quit.  However this year I missed it by a few days.  But that’s not terribly important because....
> 
> *Eight years!  Woo!  *Two enlistments of no smoking!


You’re a studly dude! Keep it up.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 17, 2020)

Well, new lady in my life suggested I not dip. Finished my last tin yesterday. Taking @Ranger Psych 's lead and going to cold turkey it.

Here goes nothing!


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 19, 2020)

Hit a decade on Nov 10th without a cigarette.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 19, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Well, new lady in my life suggested I not dip. Finished my last tin yesterday. Taking @Ranger Psych 's lead and going to cold turkey it.
> 
> Here goes nothing!



Your body, and your lady, will thank you for it.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 14, 2022)

Wow, I completely forgot to post in this thread this year.  BIG milestone this year - back in July I hit my *10 year anniversary* of quitting!  I honestly couldn’t have done it without the support of this thread.  Quitting is hard.  Quitting on deployment is especially hard because you have a lot of time for these kinds of things.

Thanks to everyone for your support along the way!


----------



## Grunt (Aug 14, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Wow, I completely forgot to post in this thread this year.  BIG milestone this year - back in July I hit my *10 year anniversary* of quitting!  I honestly couldn’t have done it without the support of this thread.  Quitting is hard.  Quitting on deployment is especially hard because you have a lot of time for these kinds of things.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your support along the way!


Outstanding news, Brother!


----------



## CQB (Aug 15, 2022)

That is the shit, keep it up mate. I’m at 32 years now. The amount of lung butter I coughed up when I quit was a wake-up call. Never looked back.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 15, 2022)

26 years for me.


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Aug 17, 2022)

Props to all who have managed to kick it. Every post in this thread reminds me that whilst I have made a fuck ton of mistakes in my life, one I didn't make was letting tobacco get its hooks in me. Thank you all. Keep going!


----------

